# LGDCore.exe



## raoul_1101

I recently bought a Logitech G11 Keyboard and a Logitech G5 mouse. At first, I was very pleased with their performance. However, now whenever I boot my machine, it takes a good 3 or 4 minutes before its usable. When I opened up task manager to investigate, I found that the Logitech software (LGDCore.exe) was taking up tons of memory (up to 3,500,000k), and I was using about 5 gB of memory idle (normally, with vista I'm using about 1 gB). To further this, the longer I let the computer sit, the less memory it uses. For example, this computer has been on for about 8 minutes, and the LGDCore.exe process is now using only 90,000k, and dropping. 
Why is this process using so much of my memory?


----------



## Geoff

It shouldn't be, have you tried removing the software and installing the latest software from the Logitech website?


----------



## Twist86

Thats strange I to use a G11 (old school keys on left vs right side) and its never taken that much.

Screenshot of mine.


 


I would post this on the logitech forums. Also have you tried updating? Newest out is version 2.02.101
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/434/285&cl=us,en

Go there and try to update if problem is still there post on their forums. They will know better ^-^


Also beware gameguard will disable your keyboard for games that use it ~_~ (cries because he can't macro heal and walk away from PC in Rohan)


----------



## cohen

What happens when you end the process?


----------



## Twist86

cohen said:


> What happens when you end the process?



the macro program no longer works making your board a regular keyboard. With 22 worthless buttons


----------



## raoul_1101

Ending the process frees me up a couple of gigs of RAM, and when the process is restarted I no longer have a problem. Just when I boot.

Thanks all, I uninstalled all of the Logitech software and downloaded the latest drivers, and as of now, I'm not having any problems.


----------



## G25r8cer

Free's a couple gigs of ram? Well how much ram do you have?


----------

